# Barcellona - Bayern Monaco. 6 Maggio 2015. ore 20.45. Tv Canale 5.



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Mercoledì super sfida di andata in semifinale di Champions League. Al Camp Nou Guardiola sfiderà la sua ex squadra. 
Il Bayern Monaco ha già vinto il campionato tedesco. C'è amaro per l'eliminazione in semifinale di Coppa di Germania contro il Dortmund. Altro problema per guardiola è che Lewandowski potrebbe non farcela per mercoledì. Mentre per Robben come Alaba hanno chiuso la stagione. 

Il Barcellona invece è in grande forma. La liga è ormai ad un passo ed in Champions hanno asfaltato il PSG. Nessun infortunio e tutti stanno bene

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile vedere il match su Canale 5

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2015)

Questa volta tifo Barcellona perchè voglio vedere a tutti i costi un bella Finale Real-Barca.
E poi il Bayern in caso di vittoria arriverà a 6...


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Questa volta tifo Barcellona perchè voglio vedere a tutti i costi un bella Finale Real-Barca.
> E poi il Bayern in caso di vittoria arriverà a 6...



Appunto. Io spero nella finale Barcellona-Juventus. Da due anni ormai c'è sempre l'outsider in finale. Comunque il Bayern Monaco ha stufato sia sul piano morale che del gioco. (Il Bayern di Heynckes era molto molto meglio!)

Tiferò con tutto me stesso il Barcellona ma la vedo male. Pronostico: 2-2.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Maggio 2015)

Intanto un Bayern con un bel paio di riserve ha perso 2-0 a Leverkusen

Spero anch'io in una vittoria del Barcellona perche sono stufo del personaggio Guardiola e del suo calcio. Per me ha rovinato la macchina perfetta di Heynckes.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Su Eurobet danno la vittoria del Bayern Monaco quotata a 5.00 come mai è cosi alta?Quasi quasi ce li punto 10 euro


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2015)

Mi stanno talmente sulle scatole entrambe che non so contro chi tifare..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Nooo stasera c'è Torino - Empoli


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2015)

Sono combattuto. Se non sapessi che c'è la Juventus dall'altra parte tiferei Barcellona. Ma l'avversaria migliore per battere i bianconeri (ma anche il Real) sarebbe il Bayern.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono combattuto. Se non sapessi che c'è la Juventus dall'altra parte tiferei Barcellona. Ma l'avversaria migliore per battere i bianconeri (ma anche il Real) sarebbe il Bayern.



Già, ora sono combattuto anch'io. A questo punto me la voglio godere e basta, vedendo bel calcio. Sono curioso do vedere come giocherà Leo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Primo esame post Mondiali per questo nuovo Messi più maturo e più n.10.

Pronostici?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Formazioni ufficiali

Barcellona (4-3-3): Ter Stegen; Dani Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba; Rakitic, Busquets, Iniesta; Messi, Suarez, Neymar. A disp.: Bravo, Bartra, Adriano, Rafinha, Vermaelen, Xavi, Pedro. All.: Luis Enrique.

Bayern Monaco (4-3-3): Neuer; Rafinha, Boateng, Benatia, Bernat; Lahm, Alonso, Thiago Alcantara; Muller, Lewandowski, Schweinsteiger. A disp.: Reina, Dante, Javi Martinez, Gaudino, Weiser, Goetze, Pizarro. All.: Guardiola.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2015)

Interessante la formazione schierata da Guardiola...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Gotze in panchina no dai...


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gotze in panchina no dai...



Secondo me ci stà, con Thiago, Schweini e Alonso fai più filtro e magari cerchi di controllare il gioco. Il vero scandalo è Rafinha in campo con Dante e Javi in panchina.....


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

Formazione perfetta del Bayern per me, con quel centrocampo Messi e Iniesta verranno soffocati


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci stà, con Thiago, Schweini e Alonso fai più filtro e magari cerchi di controllare il gioco. Il vero scandalo è Rafinha in campo con *Dante e Javi in panchina*.....



Dante è uno zombie vivente e Javi è appena tornato da un gravissimo infortunio.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Barcellona (4-3-3): Ter Stegen; Dani Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Jordi Alba; Rakitic, Busquets, Iniesta; Messi, Suarez, Neymar. A disp.: Bravo, Bartra, Adriano, Rafinha, Vermaelen, Xavi, Pedro. All.: Luis Enrique.
> 
> Bayern Monaco (4-3-3): Neuer; Rafinha, Boateng, Benatia, Bernat; Lahm, Alonso, Thiago Alcantara; Muller, Lewandowski, Schweinsteiger. A disp.: Reina, Dante, Javi Martinez, Gaudino, Weiser, Goetze, Pizarro. All.: Guardiola.





Partita stellare


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma arbitra quello sfigato di Rizzoli?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Lahm a centrocampo è davvero uno spreco


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Che cesso sto Piquet


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Suarez già comincia con i teatrini...


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2015)

Messi é magia


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2015)

Questo Barca sembra avere una marcia in piu.
Ma Neuer


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Mamma mia Neuer


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Lascia le praterie sto Bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Mamma mia il bayern sta giocando a tre praticamente dietro


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2015)

Neuer è un videogioco umano. 
Imbarazzante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Piccinini: "Neuer rimane il miglior portiere al mondo.. Senza nulla togliere a Buffon"

Un altro che vive ancora nel 2006


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Comunque sto Bayern non mi piace.. penso proprio che ci sarà il classico in finale


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2015)

Fattore C del Bayern a livelli massimi


----------



## smallball (6 Maggio 2015)

spagnoli spreconi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Errori tattici elementari, difensori che salgono su Messi e Neymar sugli esterni che liberano gli inserimenti dei centrocampisti


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Errori tattici elementari, difensori che salgono su Messi e Neymar sugli esterni che liberano gli inserimenti dei centrocampisti



Non puoi mettere Lahm mediano dai.. deve metterlo terzino e dentro Goetze per favore.


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2015)

Lewa


----------



## smallball (6 Maggio 2015)

Messi pare in serata


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Muller assomiglia al protagonista di Amazing Spiderman


----------



## Hammer (6 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Piccinini: "Neuer rimane il miglior portiere al mondo.. Senza nulla togliere a Buffon"
> 
> Un altro che vive ancora nel 2006



Non ci evolveremo mai, classico campanilismo da telecronaca


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

*Ccezionale!*


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Davvero ccezionale Neuer


----------



## smallball (6 Maggio 2015)

Neuer decisivo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Neaur sembra che abbia fatto una di quelle cose strane in Holly e Bejni tipo il salto da un palo all'altro


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Maggio 2015)

mamma mia, Neuer è di un altro livello


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

*Barcellona - Bayern 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

Suarez sarà pure un fenomeno ma di è un ignoranza rara, guarda solo la porta, Messi 3 volte solo a cui poteva scaricare palla ma lui tira


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Suarez sarà pure un fenomeno ma di è un ignoranza rara, guarda solo la porta, Messi 3 volte solo a cui poteva scaricare palla ma lui tira



Suarez può fare ben di peggio.....


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2015)

Mi auguro che il Bayern vinca la Champions e che Neuer vinca finalmente il pallone d'oro che strameriterebbe.
"Eh ma è un portiere, gli attaccanti incidono di più".


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Messi a mio modo di vedere le cose si conferma nuovamente il giocatore più forte del mondo e credo della storia.Mamma mia è pazzesco vederlo giocare.Non mi stancherò!
Neur si conferma essere il numero 1...Credo che sia al livello del miglior Buffon.Persino nell'uno contro uno non si ha la certezza di far gol con quel colosso in porta.Poi coi piedi è un difensore aggiunto.Tanta stima.


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2015)

Il Barca sembra tornato ai livelli di Guardiola.


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2015)

Daniel Alves ha rischiato il rosso...


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Rakitic graziato....Un pochino meglio il Bayern adesso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Molto più equilibrato il secondo tempo, ma il Bayern non riesce ad andare in porta


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2015)

Neymar non tocca molti palloni ma quando parte in dribbling e mostruoso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Cos'è Neuer


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Maggio 2015)

partita incredibile! qualità media folle. Peccato manchi Robben.
Quest'anno la finale ideale doveva essere questa

Il Barcellona da un pò di tempo a questa parte è tornato a livelli spaziali. E in casa è ancora più spaventoso



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Muller assomiglia al protagonista di Amazing Spiderman


verissimo :d



Djici ha scritto:


> Il Barca sembra tornato ai livelli di Guardiola.


assolutamente si

e Messi è tornato a livelli alieni. Manca poco che gli spuntano le antenne


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Questa partita finirà 0-0


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Rizzoli espelli quel clown di Neymar che ci fai un favore


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Messi..


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2015)

Un alieno.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Messi....

Mamma mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma dove l'ha messa sto maiale...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Barcellona - Real finale


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2015)

Pallone d'Oro 2015
Il più grande di SEMPRE


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

la poteva sbloccare solo lui, e solo in quel modo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Il Bayern comunque fuori casa non ha azzeccato una partita tra Porto e Schaktar


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Beato chi ce l'ha, Messi


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Maggio 2015)

Che sedere che c'hanno sti ladri


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Cavolata di Bernat


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Messi mamm amia


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Messi è DIO


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma che roba ha fatto!?!?!?


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma cosa fa ?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Altro pallone d'oro in arrivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Non ci credo... Che gol assurdo


----------



## Doctore (6 Maggio 2015)

odddiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cosa ha fatto messi


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2015)

Vabbè poi sento ancora parlare di Diego ROTFL


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2015)

Sì sì ma parliamo pure di CR7, chi? Non esiste cr7.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Principe (6 Maggio 2015)

Ancora confronti con cr7? Messi è il più forte al mondo punto e basta .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Boateng che cade a corpo morto


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2015)

Umiliati sia Boateng che Neuer


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Comunque è scritto.. ci sarà il clasico in finale.. sono anni che provano a fare una finale del genere.. quest'anno è real barca


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2015)

Gol assolutamente illegale, Boateng mandato a farsi una cerveza sulle ramblas.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma che gol ha fatto ??? Ho esultato come non facevo per il Milan da 4 anni


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2015)

Eh ma Ronaldo è più forte


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Che didastro sto Bayern.. che delusione


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2015)

Comunque al Bayern mancano Alaba, Robben, Ribery, Dante e Martinez...metà squadra..


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque è scritto.. ci sarà il clasico in finale.. sono anni che provano a fare una finale del genere.. quest'anno è real barca



il bayern in casa propria ne può fare anche 5 

ad ogni modo la finale più probabile oggi è barcellona - juventus, sarà ancora una volta messi contro allegri


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

La cosa clamorosa è che il Bayern, contro il Barcellona, sembra una squadra di scappati di casa.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2015)

che rete Messi!
Certo, con Messi, Suarez, Neymar, è facile vincere perché ad ogni partita almeno uno dei tre fa qualche magia... invidia


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il bayern in casa propria ne può fare anche 5
> 
> ad ogni modo la finale più probabile oggi è barcellona - juventus, sarà ancora una volta messi contro allegri



Ma dai roten.. dove vuoi che vadano i gobbi.. al Bernabeu sarà altra storia. La finale è il classico, il calcio.


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

messi è più rosso di goku quando si trasforma in super sayan ahahahahahahah


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa clamorosa è che il Bayern, contro il Barcellona, sembra una squadra di scappati di casa.



Vero ma mancano i giocatori piu importanti : i due esterni Ribery e Robben e pure Alaba che avrebbe dovuto marcare Messi...

Comunque vedo un Barca troppo troppo forte.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa clamorosa è che il Bayern, contro il Barcellona, sembra una squadra di scappati di casa.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque al Bayern mancano Alaba, Robben, Ribery, Dante e Martinez...metà squadra..




Non puoi regalare tutti quei giocatori.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma torna qualcuno del Bayern al ritorno?


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

assist tanto per gradire


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Barca in finale


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2015)

Barca in finale da favoritissimi.


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma torna qualcuno del Bayern al ritorno?



Puo pure tornare Beckenbauer... con questo terzo gol e finita.


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2015)

Bravo Rizzoli a lasciare il vantaggio


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Barca in finale da favoritissimi.



Vinceranno questa cl in finale contro il Real.. questo barca mi sembra tipo il Milan 2007. Una squadra "finita" che ti va a vincere la CL


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2015)

Come Gilardino contro il Manchester


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Il Barcellona ha finito un ciclo due giorni fa e già ne ha iniziato un altro. 

Come diciamo sempre, bastano i soldi. Anzi. Contano solo quelli.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Non me l'aspettavo per niente.A sto punto bisogna fare i complimenti anche a Luis enrique ritenuto da tutti un brocco no?

Comunque io ribadisco il mio pensiero: Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia del calciggi oltre ai gol fantastici ha fatto una partita strepitosa.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Maggio 2015)

Bayern s'è sciolto al primo gol di Messi


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Comunque Guardiola andando al Bayern ha corso un rischio.. ed infatti...
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] eri tu che dicevi quando Guardiola ha preso il barca" Guardiola corre un rischio ad andare in una squadra dove viene da 3 finali in 4 anni e dopo un triplete"


----------



## Ciachi (6 Maggio 2015)

Con questa squadra vincerebbe anche Inzaghi!!!! ......forse....


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

credo che Messi abbia fatto la miglior partita della sua carriera


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> credo che Messi abbia fatto la miglior partita della sua carriera



Ne ha fatte talmente tante di partite stupende che è veramente difficile scegliere.Ma di sicuro 2 gol (uno più bello dell'altro) e un assist sono una cosa pazzesca.
Ma alla fine stiamo parlando del giocatore più forte della storia del calcio...Almeno secondo me.


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> credo che Messi abbia fatto la miglior partita della sua carriera



No, il Messi del 2009-2011 resta il migliore


----------



## 4-3-3 (6 Maggio 2015)

Sempre pensato che il Bayern non era nulla di che... se il Porto non prendeva paura uscivano gia ai quarti. Davvero nulla di che...


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> No, il Messi del 2009-2011 resta il migliore



Può anche essere vero.Ma oggi ha fatto 2 gol e 1 assist in una semifinale di Champions League contro una delle squadre più forti del pianeta.Oltre a queste perle,ha fatto una partita mostruosa sotto ogni punto di vista.Non lo fermava nessuno.


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> No, il Messi del 2009-2011 resta il migliore



parlo di singola prestazione


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Il fallimento di Guardiola al Bayern -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-fallimento-di-guardiola-al-bayern-vt27913.html#post688545


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Maggio 2015)

Meglio non arrivare in finale...a meno che Messi non si infortuni...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Maggio 2015)

Che mazzata incredibile. Messi fenomeno anche se preferisco CR7.


----------



## 4-3-3 (6 Maggio 2015)

ma siamo sicuri che questa sera il Bayern fosse una delle migliori squadre del pianeta? Abbiamo visto la stessa partita? Ma avete visto chi avevano in campo?


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Maggio 2015)

Il Barcellona. Il top stasera.
Se Allegri con Sturaro e Chiellini vince la champions contro questi alieni smetto col calcio.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> credo che Messi abbia fatto la miglior partita della sua carriera


E' da quando è stato rimesso saggiamente a destra che è (ri)-diventato imprendibile.

Bayern ridicolo. Le assenze non sono un alibi...Lahm a centrocampo,Alcantara sulla fascia,difesa per 30 minuti a 3 poi corretta a 4...Giocavano praticamente con solo Muller e Lewandovski punte visto che a centrocampo son tutti medianacci tranne Thiago. Barca col tridente + Rakitico e Iniesta...Guardiola se l'è cercata. Neanche Inzaghi avrebbe fatto uno schifo tattico del genere.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> ma siamo sicuri che questa sera il Bayern fosse una delle migliori squadre del pianeta? Abbiamo visto la stessa partita? Ma avete visto chi avevano in campo?



Si.Ti sembra gente scarsa quella?Avevano un sacco di infortunati,ma nonostante questo avevano una squadra da sogno.
Al ritorno ci sarà da divertirsi secondo me,anche se il Bayern ormai è fuori...


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

chicca a margine, ieri neuer ha dichiarato "mostrerò a messi chi è il boss" oh wait


----------



## Renegade (6 Maggio 2015)

Rimangio tutto ciò che ho detto sul collettivo meglio dell'individuo. Il miglior calciatore della storia contro la miglior squadra al mondo ne esce sempre vincitore, quand'è in forma.
Partita che doveva terminare sul 0-0 per via di Guardiola, andato lì appositamente per ottenere tale risultato. Non ha fatto altro che chiudere gli spazi ed è stato privo di inventiva. E c'è chi accusa Allegri o Mourinho di difensivismo. Tra l'altro poteva benissimo finire 6-0. Troppo squilibrio tra le due. Non ci fosse stato Neuer il Bayern sarebbe crollato anche prima. Comunque il numero 10 ha predicato nel deserto per 70 min. Suarez è un fenomeno, seppur esploso tardi, ma è indisciplinato tatticamente, se non proprio ignorante. Anche lo stesso Neymar in questa partita si è svegliato tardi. Tutto è cambiato perché è stato MESSI a volerlo. Messi ha rivoluzionato ancora una volta il suo modo di giocare, tornando nell'olimpo. Un peccato non abbia fatto lo stesso contro la Germania. Incredibile come un solo uomo abbia cambiato la partita. 
Non esistono paragoni con Cristiano Ronaldo... Messi è il calciatore più forte al mondo, se non della storia stessa. Vamos Barcelona! Che goduria vedere i crucchi umiliati. Ora spero in Juventus-Barcellona come finale.

PS. Arbitraggio completamente pro-Bayern. Vergognoso Rizzoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma poi vogliamo parlare della difesa a 3 del Bayern??? Guardiola è stato minacciato da Conte?


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona. Il top stasera.
> Se Allegri con Sturaro e Chiellini vince la champions contro questi alieni smetto col calcio.



Ha battuto il Barca con Muntari & co......


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2015)

Luis Enrique due anni fa andò via da Roma tra le pernacchie e stasera il suo Barça ha preso a pallate il Bayern di Guardiola.
Senza voler rivalutare Enrique e senza voler fare revisionismo, questo mi fa capire quanto può contare un allenatore al Barcellona... e soprattutto pone una domanda: Guardiola è veramente così bravo? Capita sbagliare una partita, ma stasera si è fatto veramente maciullare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Formazione perfetta del Bayern per me, con quel centrocampo Messi e Iniesta verranno soffocati



Rieccolo il gufo. Dai stavolta hai fatto bene. Voglio una Finale Barca-Real Messi-Ronaldo.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Io vorrei sottolineare una cosa che nessuno ha ancora detto (forse non c'è nemmeno bisogno di dirlo) Benatia è una bestia.L'anello debole era Boateng.


----------



## 4-3-3 (6 Maggio 2015)

A me stasera il Bayern è sembrata una squadra mediocre sia a livello di nomi che impostata tatticamente. E guardiola ha fallito ancora, come l'anno prima.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Maggio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Con questa squadra vincerebbe anche Inzaghi!!!! ......forse....


Penso che Inzaghi è scarso come allenatore quanto Messi è forte.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Luis Enrique due anni fa andò via da Roma tra le pernacchie e stasera il suo Barça ha preso a pallate il Bayern di Guardiola.
> Senza voler rivalutare Enrique e senza voler fare revisionismo, questo mi fa capire quanto può contare un allenatore al Barcellona... e soprattutto pone una domanda: Guardiola è veramente così bravo? Capita sbagliare una partita, ma stasera si è fatto veramente maciullare.



Allora se si rivaluta Allegri alla Juve,bisogna rivalutare anche Luise Enrique al Barca.Questa squadra lo scorso anno aveva preso 7 gol tra andata e ritorno dal Bayern.Va rivalutato anche il tecnico,poche palle.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Maggio 2015)

Boh.......Messi ha totalmente sparigliato le carte....fino al vantaggio il Bayern aveva tenuto più che bene il campo....non so che dire


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Ha battuto il Barca con Muntari & co......


Infatti ho del timore.
La logica dice che questi mostri sono imbattibili. Ma la paura di vedere Chiellini che alza il trofeo in faccia a Messi è tanta.


----------



## Dexter (6 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> questo mi fa capire quanto può contare un allenatore al Barcellona...



Ha fatto dei cambi veramente imbarazzanti, tanto che ero convinto che il Bayern pareggiasse...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> credo che Messi abbia fatto la miglior partita della sua carriera



Se la gioca con quella al Bernabeu semifinale 2011.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque al Bayern mancano Alaba, Robben, Ribery, Dante e Martinez...metà squadra..


Questo è vero, ma il Barcellona di stasera era semplicemente imbattibile.
Ritmi folli, hanno lottato su ogni pallone, i catalani erano ultra-reattivi. Chiaramente non possono impedire al Bayern di fare un pò di possesso palla, ma non hanno concesso quasi niente ai crucchi, considerando anche che squadra sono i tedeschi.

Grande partita di tutti quelli del Barca. Jordi Alba e Rakitic fortissimi.



Djici ha scritto:


> Vero ma mancano i giocatori piu importanti : i due esterni Ribery e Robben e pure Alaba che avrebbe dovuto marcare Messi...
> 
> Comunque vedo un Barca troppo troppo forte.


Più che Ribery serviva il Robben di quest'anno, veramente al top.
Ma ancora una volta, il Barcellona stasera era superiore in campo.
La partita l'ha sbloccata Messi, ma non dimentichiamo che quello 0-0 stava strettissimo al Barca. Dovevano stare ALMENO 1-0. Ma a stare stretti. 



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non me l'aspettavo per niente.A sto punto bisogna fare i complimenti anche a Luis enrique ritenuto da tutti un brocco no?
> 
> Comunque io ribadisco il mio pensiero: Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia del calciggi oltre ai gol fantastici ha fatto una partita strepitosa.


Quoto e quoto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2015)

Complimenti al Barcellona che non mi sarei mai aspettato una vittoria così. Messi ha superato l'esame. Il Messi prima del MOndiale 2014 se la sarebbe fatta sotto.

Guardiola umiliato due anni di fila ahahahah saluta tutti!!!


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Rimangio tutto ciò che ho detto sul collettivo meglio dell'individuo. Il miglior calciatore della storia contro la miglior squadra al mondo ne esce sempre vincitore, quand'è in forma.
> Partita che doveva terminare sul 0-0 per via di Guardiola, andato lì appositamente per ottenere tale risultato. Non ha fatto altro che chiudere gli spazi ed è stato privo di inventiva. E c'è chi accusa Allegri o Mourinho di difensivismo. Tra l'altro poteva benissimo finire 6-0. Troppo squilibrio tra le due. Non ci fosse stato Neuer il Bayern sarebbe crollato anche prima. Comunque il numero 10 ha predicato nel deserto per 70 min. Suarez è un fenomeno, seppur esploso tardi, ma è indisciplinato tatticamente, se non proprio ignorante. Anche lo stesso Neymar in questa partita si è svegliato tardi. Tutto è cambiato perché è stato MESSI a volerlo. Messi ha rivoluzionato ancora una volta il suo modo di giocare, tornando nell'olimpo. Un peccato non abbia fatto lo stesso contro la Germania. Incredibile come un solo uomo abbia cambiato la partita.
> Non esistono paragoni con Cristiano Ronaldo... Messi è il calciatore più forte al mondo, se non della storia stessa. Vamos Barcelona! Che goduria vedere i crucchi umiliati. Ora spero in Juventus-Barcellona come finale.
> 
> PS. *Arbitraggio completamente pro-Bayern. Vergognoso Rizzoli*.



Questo non è vero, il Bayern si è beccato 4 gialli....


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Se la gioca con quella al Bernabeu semifinale 2011.



nah, altra roba proprio, col real fino all'espulsione di Pepe fu contenuto abbastanza bene, oggi li ha proprio devastati dalla palla a due. Può reggere il confronto giusto il poker con l'Arsenal ma per avversario e importanza del match prendo questa tutta la vita.


----------



## .Nitro (6 Maggio 2015)

Per rapporto prestazione/importanza credo sia nelle prime 3. Ma credoentrerebbe nella top 3 di qualsiasi giocatore della storia.


----------



## Gianni23 (6 Maggio 2015)

Lo dissi prima dei sorteggi, il Barcellona quest'anno è impressionante.


----------



## 13-33 (7 Maggio 2015)

Messi illegale mi fermo qui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2015)

Ora i catalani sono diventati i favoriti per la Champions.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ora i catalani sono diventati i favoriti per la Champions.



Vado a riprendere i messaggi nei vecchi topic, non so da quant'è che dico che avrei giocato un sesterzo su di loro  (lo dissi ai sorteggi di Dicembre mi pare).


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2015)

Questo Daniel Alves a parametro zero dovremmo prenderlo ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2015)

Guardiola profetico: "il talento non lo puoi fermare"


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Maggio 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Messi illegale mi fermo qui



.


----------



## smallball (7 Maggio 2015)

messi stratosferico


----------



## mandraghe (7 Maggio 2015)

Qua ci si avvia verso una finale Allegri vs Luis Enrique...


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2015)

Boateng è svenuto con messi...


Invece ci sono stati altri difensori contro messi


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2015)




----------



## vota DC (7 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Complimenti al Barcellona che non mi sarei mai aspettato una vittoria così. Messi ha superato l'esame. Il Messi prima del MOndiale 2014 se la sarebbe fatta sotto.



Per me è questione di motivazione. E' stato a Sacile dove ci sono tirocinanti OSS molto carine.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vado a riprendere i messaggi nei vecchi topic, non so da quant'è che dico che avrei giocato un sesterzo su di loro  (lo dissi ai sorteggi di Dicembre mi pare).



Però non me l'aspettavo. Cioè dopo la batosta dello scorso anno, il Bayern sembrava affamato (soprattutto dopo la rimonta contro il Porto).


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Però non me l'aspettavo. Cioè dopo la batosta dello scorso anno, il Bayern sembrava affamato (soprattutto dopo la rimonta contro il Porto).



C'è anche da dire che gli assenti che avevano (Robben e Ribery ma anche Alaba) hanno pesato troppo. Con quelli sarebbe stata altra storia proprio. E' difficile dare colpe a Guardiola, però visto che aveva la rosa decimata poteva provare a difendersi un pò di più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che gli assenti che avevano (Robben e Ribery ma anche Alaba) hanno pesato troppo. Con quelli sarebbe stata altra storia proprio. E' difficile dare colpe a Guardiola, però visto che aveva la rosa decimata poteva provare a difendersi un pò di più.



Più che altro Robben. È colpa di tutti, compreso Guardiola.

Come sapete mi piacerebbe una finale Barca Real, ma con questa prestazione ho paura...

Tornerà Modric per un eventuale finale (che si giocherà il 6 giugno)??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Stai godendo come non mai eh


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Più che altro Robben. È colpa di tutti, compreso Guardiola.
> 
> Come sapete mi piacerebbe una finale Barca Real, ma con questa prestazione ho paura...
> 
> Tornerà Modric per un eventuale finale (che si giocherà il 6 giugno)??



Penso che il real darebbe comunque più filo da torcere del bayern.


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Stai godendo come non mai eh



ieri ha goduto chiunque ami il calcio


----------

